# L'Avion



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2005)

L'Airbus A380, le plus grand avion civil jamais construit. Il sera présenté en fin de matinée à Toulouse, devant un parterre de chefs d'Etats. 

Les dernières photos, à voir sur l'excellent Airliners.net. A suivre aussi sur Airbus.com. La télévision allemande ZDF rentransmettra en direct l'événément, je ne sais ce qu'il en sera des chaînes françaises.

Et pendant ce temps Boeing regarde...


----------



## sylko (18 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant ce temps Boeing regarde...



Non, Boeing a fait un autre choix. Le 7E7 Dreamliner. Il possède une superbe ligne.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

mouai... mais airbus replique par l'A350... qui serat dérivé de l'A330 (donc ils ont deja toute la chaine de production, donc moins de frais, etc.) pour concurrencer le 7E7 (ou boeing est deja en retard sur els commandes ).


----------



## Foguenne (18 Janvier 2005)

Malgré son poids et son volume, c'est une bien jolie machine.   
C'est toujours un belle événement, la naissance d'un nouvel avion.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Janvier 2005)

La présentation de l'A380 sera aussie retransmise en directe sur le site d'Airbus ici.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Janvier 2005)

Oui l'A 380 est assez joli de face mais le 7E7 (pas le même segment tout de même ) est magnifique.


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Non, Boeing a fait un autre choix. Le 7E7 Dreamliner. Il possède une superbe ligne.




bof, on fera difficilement mieux que lui en matière de ligne


----------



## Zyrol (18 Janvier 2005)

C'est clair que le concorde reste LA reference.
Il est vrai que le 7E7 est quand meme sympa, mais pas de quoi inquieter A380, il ne vise pas du tout le même marché.


----------



## alan.a (18 Janvier 2005)

Question ligne, je suis très sensible au charme du Northrop N-1M






Par contre question passagers ...


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Question ligne, je suis très sensible au charme du Northrop N-1M
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a les Northrop ... dommage que personne n'y a cru a l'époque ...


----------



## Blytz (18 Janvier 2005)

Pensez aussi au pauvre Toulousain qui vont etre bloque dans les bouchons.. 

Mais sinon c'est vrai qu'il est impressionant.. surtout la derive arriere!!


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'Airbus A380, le plus grand avion civil jamais construit. Il sera présenté en fin de matinée à Toulouse, devant un parterre de chefs d'Etats.


 Est-ce qu'il fait étape sur la lune ?
 Pour un aller simple.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Toulouse, toulouse ... Le train en provenance de Pau va bientôt arriver en gare de Toulouse, nous espérons que vous avez passez un agréable voyage, assurez-vous que vous n'avez rien oublié dans le train.

     C'était il y à 4 jours, ce même train passait devant le site d'AZF : Plus rien, le chaos ...

     Oui vous savez AZF ...ah non ça vous dis rien ?

 C'est comme tout on oublie ...il suffit d'y passer devant pour se rappeler .. avec un peu de chance certaines de ces 5000 personnes se souviendront ...


     bienvenue à Toulouse terminus du train ...correspondance pour ...


    PS : désolée de "casser" votre enthousiasme ainsi ...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2005)

Non Doc, ce n'est pas une iSight


----------



## Lo1911 (18 Janvier 2005)

L'avion, l'avion, l'avion


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2005)

Oui, Boeing a aussi quelques projets, mais c'est Airbus qui mène le bal désormais (sans entrer dans des considérations politiques :affraid:  ), tant au niveau des commandes que des nouveautés présentées: A380, A350, sans oublier le très long-courrier l'A340-500: Singapour - New York, non-stop en 18 heures de vol...

Lorna...   ...

Lo...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Toute ma vie j'ai rêvé d'être une ho-tesse de l'air..."_



Ah, ouais, ça le ferait bien... 

PS: Airbus.com est dans les choux...


----------



## HeliO (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a les Northrop ... dommage que personne n'y a cru a l'époque ...



Ça ne les a pas empêché de continuer leurs recherches, mais ça manque encore un peu de hublots pour les vols commerciaux...    

*Northrop-Grumman B-2*


----------



## daffyb (18 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ouais, ça le ferait bien...
> 
> PS: Airbus.com est dans les choux...


 J'étais allé manger chez Hooters une fois lors d'un séjours aux US. On y mange pas trop mal, mais surtout on remplit l'estomac et les yeux !! :love: un régal !    :love:


----------



## HeliO (18 Janvier 2005)

En *1966* les américains travaillaient sur ça :






Dommage que certains projets ne soient pas poussés jusqu'au bout et réalisés, Concorde aurait eut un adversaire de taille.


----------



## donatello (18 Janvier 2005)

La ligne ne fait pas tout. C'est facile de dessiner un avion qui a une belle ligne, mais un avion qui a de la gueule, c'est plus rare. 

 Typiquement un A320 a une belle ligne mais pas vraiment de gueule. 

 Pour revenir à A380, c'est une belle réussite, je suis en revanche exaspéré par  les effets d'annonce qui entoure sa sortie et la candeur des journalistes qui relaient les communiqués de presse. Leur logique est simple : l'avion est plus grand DONC les passagers auront plus de place, pourront aller se faire un petit sona après la partie de tennis et avant d'aller s'en jeter une au piano-bar du pont supérieur... 

 Hu hu hu... L'avion est plus grand DONC on sera toujours aussi serrés sur nos sièges mais la compagnie se fera vachement plus de blé en une seule fois...


----------



## daffyb (18 Janvier 2005)

et les Russe sur ça :










 Vous ne trouvez pas que ça ressemble à quelque chose d'autre ?...
 Pour la petit histoire, c'est une copie du condorde qui n'a jamais vraiment marché et suite à quelques crash a été abandonné


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

pour suivre le lancement en direct


----------



## donatello (18 Janvier 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Pour la petit histoire, c'est une copie du condorde qui n'a jamais vraiment marché et suite à quelques crash a été abandonné


 
 Oui mais qui a volé avant le Concorde, ravissant ainsi à l'Europe la place de premier dans la course au supersonique. 

 Bon ok, ils ont fait vite du coup il était un peu tout pourri leur avion, mais bon...


----------



## daffyb (18 Janvier 2005)

ca ne marche pas chez mô dommage...


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne trouvez pas que ça ressemble à quelque chose d'autre ?...
> Pour la petit histoire, c'est une copie du condorde qui n'a jamais vraiment marché et suite à quelques crash a été abandonné



les russes était venu un soir au bourget avec leurs mettre rubans quand le concorde a été présenter, pour rappel le crash du TU 144 (son petit noms) après le bourget est toujours classé sous le sceau du secret défense  pour info il y en a plus qu'un seul en russie et tout les autres on été récupéré ... par la nasa


----------



## daffyb (18 Janvier 2005)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais qui a volé avant le Concorde, ravissant ainsi à l'Europe la place de premier dans la course au supersonique.
> 
> Bon ok, ils ont fait vite du coup il était un peu tout pourri leur avion, mais bon...


 "rien ne sert de courir, il faut partir à point !"


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> ca ne marche pas chez mô dommage...



essais ça


----------



## daffyb (18 Janvier 2005)

Pour le petit nom du TU-144 son surnom est Condorski... 
Et pour l'anecdote, les russes venaient à Toulouse sur le chantier le Condorde, avec des chaussures à gros crampons et marchaient avec insistance dans les copeaux d'usinage pour pouvoir faire un analyse des matérieaux utilisé.....  Trop forts ces russes !
Officiellement il y a eu 2 crashs (si mes souvenirs sont bons)


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais qui a volé avant le Concorde, ravissant ainsi à l'Europe la place de premier dans la course au supersonique.
> 
> Bon ok, ils ont fait vite du coup il était un peu tout pourri leur avion, mais bon...



il a volé juste après


----------



## HeliO (18 Janvier 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne trouvez pas que ça ressemble à quelque chose d'autre ?...



Le prototype américain aussi avait une ligne très proche du concorde. Tous les trois ont une aile triangulaire mais c'est peut-etre aussi lié au type de performances demandées aux supersonics...


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

a l'époque la mode était aux ailes a voilure delta


----------



## HeliO (18 Janvier 2005)

En France surtout, avec les Mirages, mais je ne sais pas si c'était si généralisé que ça à l'époque chez les autres constructeurs...


----------



## daffyb (18 Janvier 2005)

et le supersonique nécessite une aile Delta ou une aile gothique comme pour le concorde entre autre.
 C'est une histoire d'angle d'attaque de l'air, et de trainé et de vitesse relative. Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, dans mon jeune temps, j'ai fait un TIPE pendant mes études sur le mirage G (à géométrie Variable). Il y a eu un Science et Vie il y a 3 ou 5 ans à ce sujet. Si je retrouve des docs ce soir, et si ça vous intéresse, je le mettrais à disposition.


----------



## theozdevil (18 Janvier 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> et le supersonique nécessite une aile Delta ou une aile gothique comme pour le concorde entre autre.
> C'est une histoire d'angle d'attaque de l'air, et de trainé et de vitesse relative. Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, dans mon jeune temps, j'ai fait un TIPE pendant mes études sur le mirage G (à géométrie Variable). Il y a eu un Science et Vie il y a 3 ou 5 ans à ce sujet. Si je retrouve des docs ce soir, et si ça vous intéresse, je le mettrais à disposition.


 
 Oui oui c'est toujour tres intéréssant c truc la.
 moi en plus sa me passionne


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (18 Janvier 2005)

[...] au sujet de l'A380 [...]

(...)

1 -  c'est un avion européen, européen par le budget mais aussi par la fabrication (ailes et moteurs en UK, carlingue en allemagne, etc)
2 - 10 % du travail sur un A380 est fait en France à Toulouse (en gros l'assemblage)
3 - l'électronique embarqué est faite au Québec
4 - 51 % de ce qui nécessaire pour faire un avion airbus vient des US.
5 - [...]

[...]


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2005)

le mirage G c'était un mirage III ou IV ? je ne m'en souviens plus...

En fait c'était le mirage III G (sur une base de F-2)

Y'a eu le III V aussi, à décollage vertical.


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> le mirage G c'était un mirage III ou IV ? je ne m'en souviens plus...



un mirage avec aile a géométrie variable


----------



## daffyb (18 Janvier 2005)

Ni l'un ni l'autre... enfin je crois !




 Plus d'info ici


----------



## daffyb (18 Janvier 2005)

Voilà la particularité de la bête :


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

je l'ai dit  géométrie variable


----------



## gKatarn (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> alan.a a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Si, y'en a un qui y a cru : le colonel Olrik dans "Le secret de l'espadon"


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2005)

sisi c'est bien le mirage III G mais issu du prototype "mirage F2" (à voilure fixe lui) qui donnera naissance au mirage F1.

merci pour les sites et les photos



[edit]ils sont "sympa"* chez Dassault, ils fournissent les plans trois vue au format totor

*ils ne font pas qu'un logiciel de dessin industriel et des tourniquets pour les transports en commun

[/edit]


----------



## Blytz (18 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Toulouse, toulouse ... Le train en provenance de Pau va bientôt arriver en gare de Toulouse, nous espérons que vous avez passez un agréable voyage, assurez-vous que vous n'avez rien oublié dans le train.
> 
> C'était il y à 4 jours, ce même train passait devant le site d'AZF : Plus rien, le chaos ...
> 
> ...


 Tu sais j'y passes tout les jours devant.. faut pas oublier mais faut savoir passer a autre chose parfois...


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

sinon en parlant d'avion mythique j'ai ça a 20 Km de chez moi :love:


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2005)

Un B17 en état de vol ?


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Un B17 en état de vol ?



oui l'un des derniers au monde et peu être le seul en Europe, il est basé a Villaroche (base militaire de seine et marne) juste en face des ateliers de la snecma (avec un  vautour a l'entrée), de la plus la snecma a un très beau musée, avec notamment un prototype de moteur concorde


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais j'y passes tout les jours devant.. faut pas oublier mais faut savoir passer a autre chose parfois...


 
  Ouais comme à une immense réception avec 5000 personnes invitées .. ça va chercher dans les combien ? 

 C'est bon je me tais, je vous laisse à vos joujoux volants !


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui l'un des derniers au monde et peu être le seul en Europe, il est basé a Villaroche (base militaire de seine et marne) juste en face des ateliers de la snecma (avec un  vautour a l'entrée), de la plus la snecma a un très beau musée, avec notamment un prototype de moteur concorde




J'ai toujours aimé les Olympus


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

j'y étais ce jour la


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'y étais ce jour la



On avait pourtant assez dit de pas jouer avec ton téléphone portable...


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On avait pourtant assez dit de pas jouer avec ton téléphone portable...


Non non ; c'était son powerbop


----------



## donatello (18 Janvier 2005)

Les crash réguliers d'avions russes dans les salons n'ont pour seul but que de faire valoir leur technologie en matière de siège éjectable. 
 Les sièges éjectables russes sont les seuls équipés d'un gyroscope ce qui permet au pilote de s'éjecter quasiment sur le dos


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

non, juste d'un OM 2


----------



## Dedalus (18 Janvier 2005)

À propos du Tupolev-Condorski, j'étais au salon du Bourget avec mon père (il avait des invitations pour tous les salons) lorsqu'il s'est crashé au-dessus de Goussainville. J'avais 10 ans... J'ai pas vu grand-chose je dois dire...


----------



## MacMadam (18 Janvier 2005)

Le plus grand avion, le plus grand pont... Les français auraient-ils la folie des grandeurs ?


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

jusqu'à preuve du contraire, le plus gros avion de tout les temps c'est lui






pour info la navette buran est en train de pourrir dans les dans les steppes du Kazakhstan


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour info la navette buran est en train de pourrir dans les dans les steppes du Kazakhstan



Elle n'est pas exposée dans un parc d'attractions (piteux) de la banlieue de Moscou ?


----------



## krystof (18 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> À propos du Tupolev-Condorski, j'étais au salon du Bourget avec mon père (il avait des invitations pour tous les salons) lorsqu'il s'est crashé au-dessus de Goussainville. J'avais 10 ans... J'ai pas vu grand-chose je dois dire...



Par contre, les personnes qui l'ont reçu dans leur salon étaient aux premières loges. Quelle chance tout de même !


----------



## krystof (18 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'est pas exposée dans un parc d'attractions (piteux) de la banlieue de Moscou ?



GoulagLand il me semble.


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2005)

A propos de Bourane :

Les deux navettes assemblées 1.01 et 1.02 (ptichka) et tout le reste du projet sont désormais la propriété de la république du Kazakhstan. En 2002, le toit du hangar abritant la navette 1.01 et le lanceur Energia sur lequelle elle était montée s'est effondré suite à un mauvais entretien. L'accident a totalement détruit l'engin et tué 8 ouvriers.
Bourane 2.01 et 2.02 n'ont jamais quitté leur usine de Tushino où elles sont dans un piètre état. Des morceaux de ces véhicules ont été vendus sur Internet.
L'orbiteur 2.03 partiellement assemblé a finalement été démantelé quand le programme a pris fin et n'existe plus aujourd'hui.

En plus des cinq engins de "production" il y avait huit véhicules de test utilisé pour les essais statiques, atmosphériques, d'intégration et l'entrainement des équipages. Ces engins avaient les numéros de série suivants*:

OK-M (plus tard OK-ML-1) - tests Statiques actuellement à Baïkonour
OK-GLI - Tests atmosphériques
OK-KS - Tests d'intégration des systèmes, actuellement à l'usine Energiya
OK-MT - Maquette d'ingénierie actuellement à Baïkonour
OK-??? - Tests statiques*???
OK-TVI - Tests de résistances aux conditions spatiales*???
OK-??? - Tests statiques*???
OK-TVA - Tests statiques actuellement au parc Gorky à Moscou

Après l'annulation du programme, le véhicule OK-GLI a été stocké dans la base aérienne Zhukosvky près de Moscou et acheté par une entreprise australienne «*Buran Space corporation*». Il a été transporté à Sydney en Australie via Gothenberg en Suède. Arrivée le 9 février 2000 la navette a été exposée comme attraction touristique pendant quelques années sur Darling Harbour. Les visiteurs pouvaient marcher dans le véhicule et une tournée des villes australiennes et d'Asie était planifiée. Suite à la faillite du propriétaire, le véhicule a été abandonné à l'air libre où il a subit de nombreuses dégradations. La navette OK-GLI a été retrouvée en septembre 2004 à Bahreïn par une équipe allemande et a été achetée par le Sinsheim Auto & Technik Museum.

(Source)


----------



## donatello (18 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'est pas exposée dans un parc d'attractions (piteux) de la banlieue de Moscou ?


 
  Si, le Parc Groky...


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2005)

L'antonov 225 n'existe qu'en un seul exemplaire et peut désormais être affrété à titre privé ici par exemple


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'est pas exposée dans un parc d'attractions (piteux) de la banlieue de Moscou ?



dans un reportage de 2003 elle était dans la Kazakhstan


----------



## sylko (18 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> L'antonov 225 n'existe qu'en un seul exemplaire et peut désormais être affrété à titre privé ici par exemple


 
Parfait pour organiser un charter pour une AES chez notre ami manulemafatais.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Parfait pour organiser un charter pour une AES chez notre ami manulemafatais.



Ben, on y a déjà pensé...


----------



## golf (18 Janvier 2005)

J'ai pas pu suivre 

Ils l'ont lancé leur AbrisBus


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

tres interessant tous ces avions
mais ....comment dire..... :rose: 






j'ai les vertiges !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai les vertiges !!!!



Des vertiges? C'est rien.............


allongez-vous....   Voilààààààààà.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Janvier 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, les personnes qui l'ont reçu dans leur salon étaient aux premières loges. Quelle chance tout de même !


----------



## daffyb (18 Janvier 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui c'est toujour tres intéréssant c truc la.
> moi en plus sa me passionne


Bon, je n'arrive plus à mettre la main sur ce TIPE  (version originale électronique). J'ai encore la version papier, mais j'ai la flème de scanner. Par contre, j'ai un résumé en anglais dans le texte  et j'ai numérisé les 2 pages du science et vie traitant de l'aile à géométrie variable. Tout est ici :
http://daffyb2.free.fr/macg/MirageG/

Si je remets la main sur l'original en français (datant de 1998) je vous fais signe... c'est pas gagné mais je crois qu'il se trouve sur une antique cartouche Nomaï?SCSI. Je vois ça ce week-end j'espère.


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

bon, pour ceux que ça intéresse l'A380 arrive demain matin a 10H au bourget, par contre a qu'elle heure est prévu le vol de certification de l'après midi ?


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

c'était cette après midi a 15h30 :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

Belles photos mackie 
Je pense qu'on aura un sujet de discussion jeudi soir 


Moi j'irais le voir le week-end prochain! 
Si quelqu'un à une voiture et est intéressé 

En tout cas, l'émission sur France 2 était pas mal, j'ai appris des choses et il y avait de belles images


----------



## NightWalker (12 Juin 2005)

Yep... j'en suis encore tout ému... 

Quand je pense que dans pas trop long temps je vais surement voler avec...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2005)

Quelques belles photos sur le toujours excellent Airliners.net


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelques belles photos sur le toujours excellent Airliners.net




les salauds, ils était mieux placer que moi  les photos ont été prise avec un E0S 300D + 70-200 f4 L + doubleur tamron :rateau:


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2005)

au passage webo, le constellation suisse (qui volera au bourget) est passé au dessus de chez moi hier soir :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au passage webo, le constellation suisse (qui volera au bourget) est passé au dessus de chez moi hier soir :rateau:



Faut reconnaître qu'il a de la gueule.


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut reconnaître qu'il a de la gueule.




c'est exactement celui la


----------



## z-moon (13 Juin 2005)

Tiens, un "Constellation"... sympas ^^



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'Airbus A380, le plus grand avion civil jamais construit. Il sera présenté en fin de matinée à Toulouse, *devant un parterre de chefs d'Etats*.



'tin, s'il pouvait leur rouler dessus!  
...
Rooooooh, si on peut plus rigoler!


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2005)

Et pendant ce temps-là, on conclut des contrats. 

_*Qatar Airways va commander jusqu'à 60 Airbus A350*
PARIS  - La compagnie Qatar Airways a annoncé lundi son intention de commander jusqu'à 60 Airbus A350, futur avion long courrier de moyenne capacité (250-300 sièges) dont le lancement industriel est prévu en septembre prochain.
Le PDG de la compagnie Akbar al-Baker a déclaré que les commandes, non encore finalisées, portent également sur l'acquisition d'au moins 20 Boeing 777. Les livraisons de l'A350 sont prévues entre la mi-2010 et 2015, celles du 777 entre 2007 et 2010.
La décision de choisir l'A350 au lieu du Boeing 787 Dreamliner, son concurrent direct sur ce créneau, a «été très difficile à prendre car les deux avions ont de très forts avantages dans différents domaines», a expliqué M. Al-Baker, cité par l'agence Dow Jones. Mais des conditions commerciales plus avantageuses ont en définitive fait pencher la balance en faveur de l'A350, a-t-il ajouté.
Qatar Airways, dont l'annonce intervient en marge de l'inauguration lundi du 46e Salon international de l'aéronautique et de l'espace au Bourget, est une des compagnies qui enregistre la plus forte croissance. Elle compte actuellement une flotte de 40 avions, tous des Airbus._


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas pu suivre
> 
> Ils l'ont lancé leur AbrisBus


 L'avion, l'avion, l'avion
ça fait lever le yeux
...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut reconnaître qu'il a de la gueule.



Joli, mais c'est pas un constel, ça, c'est un Super constel, son successeur.


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Joli, mais c'est pas un constel, ça, c'est un Super constel, son successeur.




en vol au bourget le week-end prochain


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2005)

et juste avant le vol de l'A380 dimanche 12 juin, il y a eu quelque minutes avant le vol de certification de l'A340-600












les pilotes le font décoller comme un chasseur :love: et c'est impréssionant d'agilliter en vol  

encore une photo de l'A 380 au décollage :love: ( toujours 70-200 L f4 + doubleur + EOS 300D ce qui nous fait du 640 mm sans pied ni stabilisateur :love: )


----------



## donatello (14 Juin 2005)

Bonjour

L'image du régional de l'étape : Le bourget vu de l'espace


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> L'image du régional de l'étape : Le bourget vu de l'espace


Impressionant! Belle photo 

On voit bien l'A380, l'A340-600 et les avions de chasses étatsuniens (F16,F18...).
J'ai même reconnu le boieng (le tout gris) qui est passé aux infos :love:


----------

